# Am I the only one?



## Kenbo (Feb 15, 2013)

I don't watch television. I don't like it, I don't enjoy it and I think that there is nothing that a television show can provide that is worth my time. I find my time is better spent reading articles on line, working in the shop, or spending time with my wife and children. I don't remember the last time that I watched television......until last night that is. My wife asked if I wanted to see what was on TV. I said, sure, why not. We were both amazed at the amount of reality tv garbage and mindless trash that was being broadcast. I said to my wife that it is times like this, that I am glad that I don't watch tv. What am I paying for? I don't mind watching a movie on blu ray once in a while, and I don't put down those that do watch regular tv shows but I have to say, that it really has nothing to attract me. I can't count how many conversations I have felt alienated from because they started out with......"hey, did you see (insert show here) last night? It was incredible!!!" I never had cable when Mrs Kenbo and I got married and we had 11 channels of crap. Now, I pay rediculous amounts of cash per month, and I have 300-400 channels of crap. 
Anyway, I think last night's wasted hour was enough for Mrs Kenbo and I to confirm that it is definitely time to cut the cable and stop wasting my hard earned money on a useless habit that neither of us enjoy or watch. My children watch 2 programs a week, but they can get them on line. 
It's time to kiss the cable good-bye.

Am I the only one?


----------



## AXEMAN58 (Feb 15, 2013)

If I had my way, there wouldn't be a TV in my house at all. That being said, I do enjoy an occasional DVD. Maybe I'm bi-polar...:rotflmao3::rotflmao3:.


----------



## hobbit-hut (Feb 15, 2013)

No, your not the only one. I have been without a TV for over 15 years. What little news I get I get from the pc. In general I don't have a clue what's going on and prefer it that way. I like a good movie and watch them sometimes. No longer watch sports. Haven't seen a superbowl in years. They say I live in a cave. Maybe so, but I'm never at a loss for something to do.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 15, 2013)

It's terrible IMO too. We cut the satellite off once and never missed it. We have it back on again but the only thing we ever do is watch shows we pre-record and skip commercials, and we don't watch many anyway. When we actually watch it we almost always ask why we had it turned back on. I guess when the grand boys started getting old enough to watch their cartoons here. I don't have this conversation very often with my family or friends because in my experience people who watch those silly, and sometimes disgusting shows, are as offended by us who don't watch them simply because we think they are silly or disgusting, as we are by the drivel they are watching. The crap that pours into the average household is in my opinion in large part responsible for the ill health of families today. 

Your preaching to the choir my friend and I say amen.


----------



## Mrfish55 (Feb 15, 2013)

I canned the cable company last May, saved me $80 a month. The house is cleaner, projects get finished quicker, more shop time and more quality time with the kids, we do watch the occasional movie but no more killing time with tv. Don't miss it at all, really hate the commercials and the NHL lockout successfully weaned me off hockey. The cable company called the other day and tried to win me back, told them not to call again.


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 15, 2013)

Except for election day we have not watched the news since dec 31 2009- We had to make some hard business choices- retire or go broke- and the news- negative events of the week- can be depressing- there is never one good thing happening on the planet- just watch the news to prove that. But TV's we got TV's all over. We have dish and record old movies. she has thousands of old movies. You know that credenza- I built-12 drawers- full!!! son of credenza is attraction coming to your neighborhood soon!!!! That way if they chose not to air them any more we still can. We watch absolutely no modern tv- when I was a kid they would have called most of it Lady Gaga. 
I love the oldies though beautiful sets- amazing furniture and lights -the old lights- have I told you I am obsessed with the lights.......................
My shop- I hardly ever turn on the radio!!!!!!!


----------



## Sprung (Feb 15, 2013)

This is actually a topic my wife and I have been talking about the last couple days. We watch too much TV. She's home all day with our nearly 3 month old son, so it's almost always on. The sad thing is that, while we watch too much TV, there really is only a couple shows that we really don't like to miss - and we can easily watch those online.

We decided the other night that it was time to ditch cable. We've got basic cable (about 80 channels) and giving it up will save us about $45/month, which can be better spent elsewhere. It'll also drive us to find other things to do.

Since I forgot to call the cable company today, the plan is for me to call them on Monday and cancel. We might be some of the only 29 year olds who are trying to ditch watching a lot of TV, but I don't think we'll really miss it much at all. The way we see it, it'll do us a lot of good.


----------



## brown down (Feb 15, 2013)

even the discovery channel and history channel are filled with that crap. I guess they have to follow the leader. really the only show i watch is the outdoor life channel and that is about it. that i can get online! They make the dumbest people on the planet into super stars in the eyes of dummies!


----------



## Kevin (Feb 15, 2013)

"Election Day" is the worst time to watch that junk on TV called information. There is no propaganda more intense than the fake democracy in this fascist communist totalitarian regime, one after another under a different name, which is manifested under this scheme called "voting" in the western societies. 

:saythat:


----------



## Dane Fuller (Feb 15, 2013)

Watching TV together is something my wife and I enjoy. We watch a lot of History, Discovery, & Learning channels, a few procedural type shows and only a couple comedies. We both absolutely hate reality shows.


----------



## Kenbo (Feb 15, 2013)

I guess I'm not the only one. I don't even watch the news. I don't watch sports of any kind and tv shows do not interest me. I used to watch things like the discovery network years ago but now, the so called higher tier channels contain nothing but reality crap. Storage wars, Duck something or other, Ice road truck something, Gold digger whatchamacallit, Survivor, And that little annoying Boo Boo Child thing. What has become of our society? I vote for down with cable. I want out and I will get out.


----------



## scrimman (Feb 16, 2013)

Yeah, you're far from alone. I find it depressing that most folks could tell you who is the quarterback/tight end/left tackle for the Cowboys, but could not tell me who their representatives were (in either national OR state) or for that matter their mayor. I quit watching the history channel when they decided to start making their own history (ie 'reality' shows) and discovery when they started in with the drivel as well. Other than the weather, the news is no longer really the news. Its like the old song...57 channels and nothing on. Nowadays its a movie or turn the damn thing off.


----------



## Brink (Feb 16, 2013)

You guys kidding???

Honey boo boo and Amish mafia is a great way to take away from shop time.


----------



## hobbit-hut (Feb 16, 2013)

The thing that drove me over the edge was the constant comericals. I don't need to be an expert on feminine hygiene. I even hit the mute button on my pc when they force adds on ya. Won't listen to the radio either. Got a stack of cd's.


----------



## just josh (Feb 16, 2013)

Kenbo said:


> I guess I'm not the only one. I don't even watch the news. I don't watch sports of any kind and tv shows do not interest me. I used to watch things like the discovery network years ago but now, the so called higher tier channels contain nothing but reality crap. Storage wars, Duck something or other, Ice road truck something, Gold digger whatchamacallit, Survivor, And that little annoying Boo Boo Child thing. What has become of our society? I vote for down with cable. I want out and I will get out.



The downfall of TV started when home video shows started. ANd everyone in the world laughed like a 4th grader everytime someone got kicked or hit in the crotch.

A few years ago, a movie came out called Idiocracy. Look around, and look again at what they air on tv.... Idiocracy may not be all that far fetched for our future


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 16, 2013)

hobbit-hut said:


> The thing that drove me over the edge was the constant comericals. I don't need to be an expert on feminine hygiene. I even hit the mute button on my pc when they force adds on ya. Won't listen to the radio either. Got a stack of cd's.



I have the sound on the PC turned off. If I want to listen- which is seldom I can turn it on. hell I am half deaf anyhow so that helps...........


----------



## sbwertz (Feb 17, 2013)

When I turn the tv on on Sunday for the NASCAR race it is always on the right channel because it hasn't been turned on since the previous race LOL. 

Sharon


----------



## Walt (Feb 17, 2013)

The TV is one thing I could never do without. It does too good a job of keeping the wife out of my hair......lol

Walt


----------



## Mike Mills (Feb 18, 2013)

I agree with most of you. The tv is on mainly for background noise; keeps me from having to listen to my bride. My Dish just went up again and we just get the basic. I can get 11 channels locally from antenna and I am going to go that way. Once my son shows me now to hook up the wii/netflix/roku/? there are thousands of movies to download for <$10.


----------

